# One Way I Unload A Machine



## bcall2043 (Jan 22, 2016)

Too cold outside and in the shop to do much so I have been looking at old threads looking to learn different ways of doing things. Several threads mentioned ways to load, move, and unload the machines we used in our hobby. I did not see mentioned a method I have used to unload my machines when I get them home. I have moved all my machines on a two axle trailer. A trailer often mentioned for this purpose is one with a hydraulic drop. Not having such a specialized trailer I improvised. The photo below shows the method I use to get a recent lathe purchase off the trailer in into the shop. I block the trailer all round while I get the machine onto a pallet jack and ready to move. I then remove the rear wheels and lower the trailer down. Place a jack under the tongue and raise it until the rear of the trailer sets on the drive. A piece of steel plate placed on a lip welded to the trailer makes a nice smooth ramp. Attach the cable winch to the machine and with someone on the winch and one steering the pallet jack, the unload is easy and safe.



Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## toolroom (Jan 22, 2016)

Man, I gotta say...Yee-Haw, I know where to call when I have a need. obviously your head is more than a hat rack. Siskal and Ebert gives you Two thumbs up!
I like it!


----------



## tpic402 (Jan 22, 2016)

Now thats improvisation!!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2016)

Thinking outside the box!  8^)


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like a drop deck trailer to me, just not hydraulic!


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 22, 2016)

That's a good way to do it.


----------



## Deerslayer (Jan 22, 2016)

Great thinking


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 23, 2016)

I did the same thing when I removed my 6500# horizontal mill from the trailer. Exept I removed all the wheels, and rolled it on pipe "egiptian style"!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments.



jpfabricator said:


> I did the same thing when I removed my 6500# horizontal mill from the trailer. Exept I removed all the wheels, and rolled it on pipe "egiptian style"!



jpfabricator,
I have had to use pipe rollers sometimes also. In this case I knew that the lathe could be picked with a pallet jack from the heavy headstock end as the dealer had picked it up with a fork truck to load it. The dealer loaded it with the heavy end to the rear to make my part easier. Pipe rollers would have been difficult due the way the pallet under the lathe was made.

The pallet jack was found in the old "Uncle Hendry's" trader magazine in New Hampshire  and purchased to move another machine from there to Middle Tennessee. It was in a non-working condition and at a good price. About 15 minutes work got it working. I was going to sell it after that move but SHMBO suggested I keep it and I obeyed. Man I love that woman! Wish she would suggest that I get a fork truck for home.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 23, 2016)

Pallet jacks are handy.


----------

